# Cataract Canyon Without Lake Powell: A Monumental Legacy Of Dried Mud



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Came across this





Thought this video about the reemerging rapids in cat was interesting. Also so the fact that these guys are producing an annual river guide showing the changes


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Very cool! Similar thing happening at the bottom of the Grand Canyon. Separation, Lava Cliff, and others are slowly building up from side canyon flash floods. Is their Cataract guide online anywhere?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

badkins said:


> Very cool! Similar thing happening at the bottom of the Grand Canyon. Separation, Lava Cliff, and others are slowly building up from side canyon flash floods. Is their Cataract guide online anywhere?


I did a quick search and was unable to come up with anything. Perhaps it's in the works and not published yet?


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I really hope some progress is made in the next 3 weeks before my trip. 


The lower the lake, the steeper the gradient, the faster we get our river back.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Call all your friends in Vegas and Arizona, have them set their sprinklers on high lest their Kentucky bluegrass lawns die.. Better change the water in their swimming pools too!


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the link to the online site for the guidebook

Returning Rapids of Cataract Canyon 

If you want a hard copy, I guess you have to go to Moab, I don't see a place to buy one on line


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I watched the lower Grand Canyon change and come back after we quit taking out at Pearce Ferry and started going to South Cove on Lake Mead. Pearce Ferry rapid changed regularly and scared me more than almost anything on the canyon and was well respected. It was a long trip and the 'sand flats' getting onto the lake were brutal at times. This is a really interesting project tracking this and support draining the lake!


----------

